# Irrigating Western Kansas



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

VIA the Missouri River.....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/study-diverting-missouri-river-to-irrigate-farms-could-cost-18-billion-associated-press/


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

out here, the concern is as much for water for municipalities as it is for irrigation. had a conference once with a hydraulogist/climatologis speaking about water. He summed up irrigation in western Kansas by saying farmers needed to re aquaint themselves with dryland farming practices.


----------

